# Midlands Car Care - Ford Escort Cosworth Auto Finesse Enhancement Detail



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Firstly please accept our apologies for the lack of write ups of late - we have been extremely busy working on the unit which has been treated to a 16kw 4 way ceiling mounted air conditioning unit, along with the infrastructure for a false ceiling which is being installed shortly.

We have also been very busy with our additional services like wrapping, wheel refurbs and window tinting. Here are a couple of examples of completed projects:

BMW E93 wrapped in Hexis Oyster Pearl (originally Space Grey):


DSC09576 by RussZS, on Flickr

BMW E92 wrapped in 3M Matte Dark Grey (originally Titan Silver):


DSC09226 by RussZS, on Flickr

We have also had some stunning cars in for Detailing including this exceptionally good looking 997 GT3:


DSC09605 by RussZS, on Flickr

Anyway, on to a truly iconic car - Ford's Escort Cosworth.

The owner of this particular example contacted us about sprucing up the appearance of his beloved Cossie so we decided to progress with an Enhancement Detail to restore the gloss and lustre to the paintwork - some deeper defects remain but the general appearance of the car is massively improved. We also chose to protect the Cossie with Auto Finesse's exceptional Desire wax.

Some befores:


DSC09092 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09094 by RussZS, on Flickr

As always the wheel areas were dealt with first, attended to with AutoSmart Smart Wheels, G101 and Auto Finesse Citrus Power along with a selection of brushes:


DSC09096 by RussZS, on Flickr

High pressure rinse to remove any loose dirt and brake dust:


DSC09098 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09099 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09102 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09107 by RussZS, on Flickr

After rinsing, the wheels were treated with Iron Out to remove any remaining brake dust pitted into the wheels' surfaces and any fallout:


DSC09111 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09112 by RussZS, on Flickr

and rinsed to reveal a perfectly clean wheel:


DSC09114 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the Cossie was foamed with Auto Finesse Avalanche (write ups on the Focus RS and Mini JCW in the background, to follow)


DSC09117 by RussZS, on Flickr

The Avalanche solution along with Citrus Power and the Auto Finesse Detail Brushes were used to clean the more intricate areas of the car:


DSC09118 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09119 by RussZS, on Flickr

Lather along with a CarPro Mitt were used to safely hand wash the car following a high pressure rinse to remove the remaining Avalanche:


DSC09120 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09123 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the heavens decided to open up on us so we don't have any photos of the decontamination stages but as always we treated the exterior to Iron Out to deal with any fallout on the car, Oblitarate was used to attend to any tar deposits present and Glide along with Auto Finesse's Clay Bar were used to remove any remaining contamination such as tree sap.

After moving the Cossie inside for drying, we began to assess the paintwork and trial combinations. As this was in for our Enhancement Detail service (which is a single stage machine polish) we needed to find a combination that not only offered a decent level of cut, but also allowed us to finish down perfectly to ensure no hologramming or 'buffer trails' were present in the paintwork in direct sunlight.

We settled on Flex 3401 with a Lake Country Tangerine Polishing Pad and Menzerna 203S for the majority of the car, switching out to a Festool Rotex 90 with smaller HT pad for tighter areas.

Here are some shots from the corrective stages - all shots were taken following an IPA wipedown and under direct lighting from a 150W Halide or the 3M Sun Gun, unless specified:


DSC09128 by RussZS, on Flickr

This shot under general daylight shows the huge improvement in depth and clarity from our Enhancement Detail:


DSC09152 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09155 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09165 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09174 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09182 by RussZS, on Flickr

We finished up with:

- Mint Rims on the alloys
- 3 layers of Satin on the wheels
- Crystal on the glass
- Revive on the rubbers and trim

Some finished shots:


DSC09189 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09191 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09193 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09196 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09211 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09234 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09235 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09236 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09239 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09240 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09241 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09242 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09243 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09245 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09246 by RussZS, on Flickr

As always thanks for reading - any feedback or comments would be greatly appreciated.

Next up we have an Astra SRi in for a full colour change wrap in Hexis Gloss White, 20% LLumar Tint, Wheel Refurb and Caliper Refurb, then a V10 Audi R8 and an E92 V8 M3.

Thanks,
The MCC Team.


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Nice  one of everyones favourite car and exceptional work as per usual 

but I always struggle to get past the picture wight the ladies in it  what am I say it's hard to find a girl that's into cleaning cars lol


----------



## Daz. (Jul 26, 2012)

Crumbs that's come up well!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Jdm boy said:


> Nice  one of everyones favourite car and exceptional work as per usual
> 
> but I always struggle to get past the picture wight the ladies in it  what am I say it's hard to find a girl that's into cleaning cars lol


Thank you 



Daz. said:


> Crumbs that's come up well!


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

That is just amazing. When I first saw the pictures the car didn't look too bad . when I saw the 50/50's I began to appreciate the graft you've both had to put in to her. Its a bit of a hung jury between my son and I. I Think it shows the best set of reflections in the car park you've done so far. My lad however reckons the Audi TTRS you did the other week would show reflections in a snow storm. I haven't worked out how I'm going to make him see my point of view , probably Tann his hide I think . That used to work but hes 18 now so I might have my hands full lol Yours Mrs isn't scared of rolling up her sleeves and getting stuck in is she. Bless her.:thumb::thumb::thumb:
Daz


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow! Incredible work! What a gloss! Nice and stunning car!

Keep up the good work and nice write ups


----------



## Deep-Shine (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi Russ,

Fancy seeing you here lol

Awesome results/work mate on an iconic motor.

Will get down to see you soon pal

All the best 

Adi


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

:argie:Been waiting for this one. Probably my favourite D.W write up ever. That was a cracking car before now it's perfect. Would've loved to come and fit your air con for you just to have a look around. Keep up the good work:thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Didn't think it would be any thing other than awesome work mate :thumb: I will be coming too see you in the not too distant future for a little job :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Excellent work Russ. I think every petrol head loves a Cossie!


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Yep


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work, i want those wheels


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great work!


----------



## RichS11 (Jun 13, 2013)

Amazing works guys. Could you PM me how much it cost to wrap the BM please? Will give me a rough idea for mine.

Thanks.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely job, one of my all time fav cars, esp in imperial :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all, most appreciated


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

you gotta love a cossy. Great work as usual, thanks for sharing


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

That's a beauty, great work as always!!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely job showing some nice 50/50 for an enhancement. Added some extra gloss and the clean white wheels really finish it off. Must be a bugger to keep clean though, but then again they are a slightly easier style to clean.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning finish.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job ! Did someone say Cosworth !


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Awesome work as always team Russ and Milly:thumb:....looking forward to the R8 write up


----------

